# [SOLVED] No audio device on Sony Vaio?



## nestea27 (Mar 29, 2009)

I recently turned to this forum for help with a possible Trojan issue - turned out to be nothing along those lines (but found out my laptop is squeaky clean, which is always nice).

Not long after, I saw that the sound no longer works. If I try to click on the speaker icon on the bottom right corner of my desktop I see a message pop-up that reads: "No active mixer device is available. To install mixer devices go to Contrl Panel click Printers and Other Hardware and then click Add Hardware. This program will now close." This is what I see on my Guest Account. On the Owner Account, there isn't even a speaker icon on my desktop. If I go to Control Panel and click on Sounds and Devices, the volume tab reads No Audio Devices.

What happened? Thanks!


----------



## TriggerFinger (Jan 30, 2008)

*Re: No audio device on Sony Vaio?*

Check in Device Manager the status of the Sound/Audio controllers.


----------



## nestea27 (Mar 29, 2009)

*Re: No audio device on Sony Vaio?*

Dumb question, but where is Device Manager found?

When I pull up Sound and Audio Devices under Control Panel I thought I saw what you're talking about. Under the Hardware tab? Something there beneath Device Properties says "This device is working properly" but Location: Location 0 seems a bit weird (then again I have no idea what I'm loking at).


----------



## TriggerFinger (Jan 30, 2008)

*Re: No audio device on Sony Vaio?*

Go to *START* | *RUN* | type *DEVMGMT.MSC* the press ENTER


----------



## nestea27 (Mar 29, 2009)

*Re: No audio device on Sony Vaio?*

And then what? I've got Device Manager up at least. LOL

Nothing shows up in red or with any exclamation points or anything but I did notice that under SoundMax Integrated Digital Audio that on the top of the Device Manager toolbar there are two icons that none of the other sound drivers or devices show. They are both compuer icons - one has a red "x" through it that reads "Uninstall" when I put my cursor over it and one that reads "Disable" with a red circle and a slash through it. Not sure if this helps.


----------



## TriggerFinger (Jan 30, 2008)

*Re: No audio device on Sony Vaio?*

No yellow/red marks or UNKNOWN devices in Device Manager? 

Check audio service ... *Control Panel* | *Administrative Tools* | *Services* | ... locate Windows Audio - make sure it is started.


----------



## nestea27 (Mar 29, 2009)

*Re: No audio device on Sony Vaio?*

No, the only red I see is at the top of the toolbar in Device Manager when I scoll down to SoundMax (for uninstall or disable options). The list of audio drivers and devices though is completely error free. No unknown devices either.

However, sound wasn't listed as started under Audio Services so I started it. 

The only issue now is there's no volume icon on my desktop but I just fixed that myself. 

Any ideas what caused my volume to suddenly be "unstarted"?


----------



## TriggerFinger (Jan 30, 2008)

*Re: No audio device on Sony Vaio?*



nestea27 said:


> No, the only red I see is at the top of the toolbar in Device Manager when I scoll down to SoundMax (for uninstall or disable options). The list of audio drivers and devices though is completely error free. No unknown devices either.
> 
> However, sound wasn't listed as started under Audio Services so I started it. -- Set it to automatically start. I believe you have an option there to start it Manually or Automatically. Set it to start automatically.
> 
> ...


----------



## nestea27 (Mar 29, 2009)

*Re: No audio device on Sony Vaio?*

Hmmm...ok thanks!

It was already listed as started automatically so that issue is ok I guess.

How weird. I just did a massive WIndows update during my last stint in here to resolve another (unrelated) issue about a proxy server confusion I had. Thanks for your prompt help! I thought I would have to mess with downloading new drivers or something similarly headache-inducing.

Cheers!!


----------



## TriggerFinger (Jan 30, 2008)

*Re: No audio device on Sony Vaio?*

If everything is OK now with the audio, kindly mark this thread as solved.


----------



## nestea27 (Mar 29, 2009)

Solved!!


----------

